# why? Devils Food



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Why is Devils Food Cake called Devils Food? I recently went on a hunt for a great chocolate cake. I was bored with the usual genoise, flourless, sponge, etc. And, my devils food cake isnt that great either. In my travels in the City, I found the cake of cakes. No wonder its considered the best in the city. It was a devils food cake that was soooo light and dark and really tasted of great chocolate. Umm Umm. My guess is that, great chocolate professional chefs can get was used. Any other ideas? I am goind to TRY to reproduce it soon, as its driving me crazy.


----------



## cp1 (May 2, 2004)

http://www.gti.net/mocolib1/kid/food...tml#devilsfood


----------



## linda stradley (Apr 28, 2004)

*Devil's Food Cake *

Also know as Red Velvet Cake, Red Devil's Cake, Waldorf Astoria Cake, and $100 Dollar Cake. A beautiful mild chocolate flavor cake that is startlingly red. The cake is traditionally complemented with a thick white frosting with different regions of the country using different types of frosting. The cake gets this bright red color from the large amount of red food dye used in the preparation. A light-textured chocolate layer-type cake with a deep reddish brown color. Devils food cake is usually thought of in terms of dark chocolate, but originally it was red. This was thought to be due to a chemical reaction between early varieties of cocoa and baking soda, which also gave the cake a soapy taste. Today cooks, using modern processed cocoa, sometimes add a touch of red food coloring to bring back the authentic color. This cake is particularly popular in New Orleans.

The term "deviled" for spicy foods dates back to the 18th century. This cake probably goes back in history and existed in the southern states where the cake was originally made from beets and cocoa.

*1902* - Devil's food cake was the favorite dessert of the early 1900s. In 1902, the recipe first appeared in an American cookbook called Mrs. Rorer's New Cook Book by Sarah Tyson Rorer. By 1913, recipes began appearing in cookbooks across America.

*1950s * - Some people think that this cake originated in the 1950s at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel. The restaurant archives can't produce any evidence or records of this, but because this version is so popular, the restaurant likes to take credit for it.

*1940s* - In the 1940s, a rumor was spread that a customer asked for a copy of the recipe and was given a bill in the amount of $100. According to the rumor, the angry customer, apparently with revenge in mind, then began circulating the recipe along with her story. As with most urban legends, they seem to have a life of their own, creeping through a society one person at a time.

*1970s* - In the 1970s, the cakes' popularity faded when red dye was linked to cancer.

To check out my complete page on the History of Cakes: History of Cakes

Lidna Stradley


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks alot for all the informaton. Im glad that I asked the question, cant belive the histry of this cake. Now I will compare and try some of the cakes. I am looking for a truly dark color and I belive that the addition of a good cocoa powder will help get the effect. The other thing is that it should be very light in texture. Oh and using a good chocolate will also be important. It may take me some time as I dont want to bake all the cakes at once as its too many calories. But I will let you know as I find the one I love. Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

One of my fav choc cakes is on the back of the coco box...
boiling water added at the end of mixing is a pretty bizarre addition....yum. :bounce:


----------

